# S92fs?



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

My dealer is working on getting me a 92FS. He located what the warehouse is calling a S92FS. Neither of us is aware of what the first S stands for. He says it is a 15 round, whereas the 92FS they list (of which they are sold out of) states a 10 round capacity. Says the prices are identical. I know the FS comes in both capacities. We just can't find another reference to a "S" model anywhere. I saw a 92 in a shop recently that had a "high tech" styling to it I wasn't use to. I don't like it, and don't want it. I'm worried that is what we are discussing. Can someone tell me how to know what the new style is designated as so we can avoid it? And what in the world is a S92FS?


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

ajlandis said:


> My dealer is working on getting me a 92FS. He located what the warehouse is calling a S92FS. Neither of us is aware of what the first S stands for. He says it is a 15 round, whereas the 92FS they list (of which they are sold out of) states a 10 round capacity. Says the prices are identical. I know the FS comes in both capacities. We just can't find another reference to a "S" model anywhere. I saw a 92 in a shop recently that had a "high tech" styling to it I wasn't use to. I don't like it, and don't want it. I'm worried that is what we are discussing. Can someone tell me how to know what the new style is designated as so we can avoid it? And what in the world is a S92FS?


Beretta S92FS High Capacity

CALIBER: 9MM

ACTION: D/S/A

FINISH: Matte Black

GRIPS: Plastic

SIGHTS: 3-Dot BBL: 4.9"

OVERALL LENGTH: 8.5"

WEIGHT: 34.4 oz

CAPACITY: 15+1










It is just a normal Beretta 92FS which includes a 15-round magazine instead of the restrictive 10-round magazine sometimes sold. Other than that, it's identical to any normal 92FS or M9 you'll find in gun stores.


----------



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

In addition, there is a difference between a 92-series Beretta and a "90Two". A 90Two is the futuristic model like you're taking about, featured here at Beretta90Two, as opposed to your normal 92 series handgun like this website: Beretta92FS. Don't worry, I had to learn the difference too... :anim_lol:


----------



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Ah. That explains it. I started to wonder if that was what the two-year-old poll/thread was refering to. I would like to say the gun shop had it labled as a 92, but I probably wasn't paying attention. At the time I wasn't aware of a 92 and 90-two referencing different guns, so I may have looked at it and not thought much about it. Damn confusing, if you ask me. Beretta should flog the marketing genius that thought up that one.


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

*Model 92SB*

Do they still make the model 92 SB Compact? I had one back in the 1980's but don't know if their available any more. The US Airforce adopted them bact then.


----------

